# Dual decoders



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Is there any potential problem with putting 2 different brand decoders on the same wheel pick ups? One would be used for normal motor control, sound, and functions in a locomotive and the other would be a Digitrax TL1 or a DH123D for the transponding function only, depending upon available room. Both would be an identical road number addresses. The additional decoder would be pre-programmed prior to installation.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With the TL1 you should be able to piggy back it with any decoder and program it installed, It's only if you need to map the functions different than the main decoder that you will need to pre program it.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Should the Soundtrax decoder be set to normal or compatible?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunami's CV62=1 compatible (ref. Diesel guide p:56)


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

